# C.J.B.A.T @ F.B.A.T



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

Can anyone with some experience in these Florida tests give me some info on what they consist of. Also wondering who is looking to hire non certified aplicants. Thank You


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Check out www.policestandards.org. Everything you need to know about Florida testing requirements, PD's, etc., is there.


----------

